# Downloading books already purchased



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received my Kindle 2 today (4 days early btw).  My wife has an original kindle and has 3 pages of books on her kindle.  I registered my kindle 2 in her name so that these books would also be available to me.  I went to the kindle site and downloaded the book titles (I'm charging my Kindle so the commands may not be exact).  I saw a book I wanted to read that was archived so I tried to download the book into my kindle.  The screen I believe said working but nothing was downloaded.  When I went into the archive section on my kindle the book title was grayed out and I could not select this book.  I had given it plenty of time to download to my kindle but it never did.  I tried downloading the kindle cookbook which was on the kindle 1 and in my archives and it downloaded.  I hate to buy this book again but am at an impasse to what to do.  Any suggestions?

Thanx

John


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do not know if this is the case with you, but...Yesterday I was transferring books between my K1 and Hubby's K2 and it took an unusually long time.  Last night I purchased a book for my K1 and it took longer than ever for whispernet to deliver.  Usually it just takes a few seconds, but last night it took 30 minutes for my book to arrive.  Maybe they are just overloaded with new Kindle owners using the services. I also used the sync and check for new items feature on my K1.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I may have stopped this too soon.  However, just in case I signed in to Amazon using my wifes id and downloaded that book to my computer so if the electronic download doesn't work it will work from my pc.

John


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I may have stopped this too soon. However, just in case I signed in to Amazon using my wifes id and downloaded that book to my computer so if the electronic download doesn't work it will work from my pc.


Hi John,
I am a new K2 owner, so this might be like the blind leading the blind, but. Your wife's K and your K are registered under the same account at Amazon, correct? They must be, to share kbooks.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I was showing off my Kindle to some friends last night and was noticing that loading up the Kindle storefront or getting any searches returned took a very long time. I actually timed out about 4 times.  My belief is that by yesterday almost all of the preorder K2s had been delivered and WN was getting overloaded with all the new downloads people were getting. Seems like by today they have worked out those kinks.

-Frank


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I may have stopped this too soon. However, just in case I signed in to Amazon using my wifes id and downloaded that book to my computer so if the electronic download doesn't work it will work from my pc.
> 
> John


The Kindle Store has been quite slow the past 2 days. It's not usually like this.

If a book is available in the archives, you can transfer it to your Kindle's memory from the Kindle two ways:

1. You can go into archive and maneuver to the book you'd like to add. If you push the 5-way to the right, you'll have the option to add to home. Click on that and it will add it to your home page.

2. Or you can maneuver to the book you'd like to add and click on the 5-way. You will then get the opening... screen. This can take awhile (especially right now because the store's so slow.) Yesterday, it took over a minute..I thought I had locked up my Kindle. This is a shortcut, because it will both move the book to the Home Page and open it for you.

You can also either download it your compter and transfer it via USB cable, or have it sent via whispernet...


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

It did finally download the book.  It probably took about 15 minutes once I left it on so apparently there have been a lot of people trying to get into the Amazon site.  As a precaution I downloaded the book to my pc just in case but I don't need that now.

John


----------

